# need some help



## twhit17 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a 06 gto i got 2 months ago.I love it!!!! I want that muscle car sound.I got the spintech axle back exhaust and had my resonators removed.I think it sounds good now but want more sound.A friend of mine told me headers wont make that much difference in sound?I do plan on dropping my car an inch or so in the summer and have heard that long tubes may be a problem.Not sure where to go from here.Any suggestions would help alot.


----------



## oneslowGTO (Jul 26, 2009)

Headers are a must! The spintech sounds so so good!  If I were you I would get on ls1gto.com and start up an account on there. Way better site and a lot more people are willing to help.


----------



## twhit17 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh i am alreadt a memmber there but though this site would be better.I will take your advice.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

oneslowGTO said:


> If I were you I would get on ls1gto.com and start up an account on there. Way better site and a lot more people are willing to help.


I laughed and pooped a litttle from this comment.

The reason nobody responded here is because this question as been beat to death and sound is subjective. Find locals with exhausts or go to the sticky with exhaust clips.

FYI... long tubes will make a HUGE difference in sound and loudness.


----------

